
Windows Journal will be removed from all versions of Microsoft Windows soon - akavel
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3161102
======
akavel
Luckily, this time at least they provide a way to reinstall it again
afterwards - [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/kb/3162655](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3162655)

